# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  Ακουστικά BEATS BY DR. DRE UR BEATS 2 με πρόβλημα στο καλώδιο του jack

## petros32

* Πωλούνται ακουστικά BEATS BY DR. DRE UR BEATS 2 STEREO HEADPHONE IN EAR HEADSET GOLD* σε άριστη κατάσταση με τη θήκη τους και τα rubbers διαφόρων διαστάσεων για να βολεύουν σε κάθε αυτί.
Έχουν το εξής πρόβλημα: το ένα ακουστικό από τα δύο, για να παίξει πρέπει να κουνήσεις τη βάση / ένωση του 3,5mm καλωδίου. Φαίνεται ότι κάτι πάθανε και δεν κάνει επαφή μέσα καλή.
Έχω ανοίξει κάθε και στο howtofixit.gr εδώ.

Δεν θα μπω τελικά στη διαδικασία να ψάξω ηλεκτρονικούς και ανταλλακτικό, συνεπώς τα δίνω στα 7 ευρώ με έλεγχο κατά την παράδοση ότι λειτουργούν όπως τα λέω.  :Smile: 

Συνάντηση στο Περιστέρι, Λεωφόρος Τζων Κέννεντυ 154 (έχει έναν Σκλαβενίτη εκεί και είναι κεντρικός δρόμος), ΤΚ 12136.

Συνεννόηση εδώ, στείλτε ΠΜ.  :Wink:

----------

